# No Way Out: A Story of Valor in the Mountains of Afghanistan by Mitch Weiss (Author), Kevin



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2012)

_* It seemed like an impossible mission right from the start. *_
A Special Forces team planned to land in an enemy-held valley, scale a steep mountain in Afghanistan to surprise and capture a terrorist leader.
_*But before they found the target, the target found them... *_
_The team was caught in a deadly ambush that not only threatened their lives, but the entire mission. The elite soldiers fought for hours, huddled on a small rock ledge as rocket-propelled grenades and heavy machine gun fire rained down on them. With total disregard for their own safety, they tended to their wounded and kept fighting to stay alive._
_When the battle finally ended, ten soldiers had earned Silver Stars- the Army's third highest award for combat valor. It was the most Silver Stars awarded to any unit in one battle since Vietnam._

http://www.amazon.com/No-Way-Out-Mo...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335896908&sr=1-2



Could not put this book down. After reading this, several words come to mind in regards to those brave warriors: honor, courage, valor, brotherhood, balls of steel. One of the best books I've ever read, and inspiring. Honestly these men inspire and make me want to go the recruiting office, sit down and say "I'm not leaving until you give me a 18x contract". Give it a solid 4.5/5, only reason it's not a solid 5 is that the authors writing style was at times a bit confusing, as it was hard to keep track of who was where and doing what at times which could require a minute or two to visualize it all in your mind so you have a clear understanding of what's happening.


----------



## Viper1 (May 1, 2012)

I work with one of those guys.  A true badass.  It's humbling to work among such men.


----------



## Red Ryder (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, just picked it up from the library.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> I work with one of those guys. A true badass. It's humbling to work among such men.


 
I wouldn't dream of straight asking which one, but pass along my regards and humble respect, all of those men are a true inspiration.


----------



## CDG (May 1, 2012)

Hadn't heard of this.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## TB1077 (May 1, 2012)

Just ordered it.  I hadn't heard of this one either.  Thanks for the review JohnnyBoyUSMC!


----------



## F.CASTLE (May 1, 2012)

Just finished reading this, great story. Definitely worth picking up!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2012)

NP guys! Shame though, read through it so fast and now I don't really have anything else on my reading list that is out yet lol! Hate when that happens....maybe i'll browse around B&N looking for something of similar quality!


----------



## Red Ryder (May 1, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> NP guys! Shame though, read through it so fast and now I don't really have anything else on my reading list that is out yet lol! Hate when that happens....maybe i'll browse around B&N looking for something of similar quality!


 
Can't wait to start it! Gotta finish Lions of Kandahar first which is great if you haven't read it. Also check out this thread http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-wannabe-reading-list.2548/#post-30675 (not implying your a wannabe by any means).


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Can't wait to start it! Gotta finish Lions of Kandahar first which is great if you haven't read it. Also check out this thread http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-wannabe-reading-list.2548/#post-30675 (not implying your a wannabe by any means).


 
appreciated regardless!


----------



## Ravage (May 2, 2012)

Is it about ODA 3336? One the SFers lost his leg but still continued to fight?


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2012)

Ravage said:


> One the SFers...


 
What is an "SFer?" That sounds dirty, like you're calling them a name. I have never seen a Special Forces soldier or SF soldier refer to himself or any of his team mates as an "SFer."


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 2, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Is it about ODA 3336? One the SFers lost his leg but still continued to fight?


 
aside from what freefalling said, yes, and I won't say any more as I don't wanna spoil any of the book for those that haven't read it yet. story like this people NEED to hear about and appreciate.


----------



## Powder (May 21, 2012)

Gonna have to check this one out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Red Ryder (May 21, 2012)

Finished today. Good read and was different than what I thought it was gonna be after reading all the news about the battle in Shok valley. 

Also CCT Robert Gutierrez seems to be mentioned every time I read about a large battle involving SF. He need to write a book!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> What is an "SFer?" That sounds dirty, like you're calling them a name. I have never seen a Special Forces soldier or SF soldier refer to himself or any of his team mates as an "SFer."


 
I like it better than "SF operator"


----------



## Powder (May 21, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I like it better than "SF operator"


 
I disagree, but may I inquire as to why?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2012)

Powder said:


> I disagree, but may I inquire as to why?


 
Sure.  It's a bit of an inside joke between some of the longtime members of the site.


----------



## Powder (May 21, 2012)

Haha, well than it would seem I missed that one. I can understand the disagreement with the use of the word operator being used in any way other than its original way. I still think SFer sounds pretty stupid though haha


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2012)

Powder said:


> Haha, well than it would seem I missed that one. I can understand the disagreement with the use of the word operator being used in any way other than its original way. I still think SFer sounds pretty stupid though haha


 
Yeah, I butchered the delivery.  I meant to say "I like 'SF Operator' better" and watch the "hates" pile up from our SF-qualified brethren (or should I say "SF-ers") but I once again proved I am neither funny nor witty.


----------



## Powder (May 21, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, I butchered the delivery. I meant to say "I like 'SF Operator' better" and watch the "hates" pile up from our SF-qualified brethren (or should I say "SF-ers") but I once again proved I am neither funny nor witty.


 
Lol, sorry to call you out like that. I'm sure I would have found it witty and hilarious if I had been privy to the joke.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 22, 2012)

Marauder06 is pretty much useless without his clip art.  That's the only reason he ham-fisted the joke so badly.  ;)


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 22, 2012)

Plus, these "SF-ers" always tell us that Mara is a chick!


----------



## Gypsy (May 23, 2012)

Powder said:


> I disagree, but may I inquire as to why?


 
An operator answers the phone. ;)

Thanks for the review JohnnyBoy, it's on the list.


----------



## sfmike (May 23, 2012)

I'M PUTTING ON MY LIST, TOO!


----------



## surgicalcric (May 23, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Is it about ODA 3336? One the SFers lost his leg but still continued to fight?


 
He, the guy you are making note of (whose name is John Wayne BTW), and I were in French class together in the course and I saw him again in 2008 at WRAMC.  He was doing well last I heard.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 23, 2012)

Powder said:


> ....may I inquire as to why?


 
Search button will be your friend in this instance for more info than what has already been provided by the not funny or witty Occifer, M06.


----------



## Ravage (May 23, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> He, the guy you are making note of (whose name is John Wayne BTW), and I were in French class together in the course and I saw him again in 2008 at WRAMC. He was doing well last I heard.


 
Awsome! LAst time I've read about him he was doing SOTIC.

Here's the story from the book


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Awsome! LAst time I've read about him he was doing SOTIC.
> 
> Here's the story from the book


 


wonder if they were thinking "just how many times do we have to walk back and forth for this video taping? we have shit to do ya know...."


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

He folded his (nearly) severed leg under his crotch and secured it with the boot lace!?    Holy christ!  
I'll definitely be picking this one up.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> He folded his (nearly) severed leg under his crotch and secured it with the boot lace!?  Holy christ!
> I'll definitely be picking this one up.


 
yea when I read that bit I also had the "that's a man's man!" thought lol! Truly amazing.


----------



## Etype (May 27, 2012)

Here's another good video.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 28, 2012)

Just about all those men have ball's of steel, period. Reading that book was a addictive/emotional experience as I could almost see them and feel what was happening. Brought up some memories of a few places...


----------

